# Otocinclus with white spot on back



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

I just got an oto last week from the pet store that had a big white patch on it's back like that. He died after a few days in my tank, everyone else has been 100% healthy. Since it's growing, maybe fungal. I assumed my oto had an injury and it resulted in the white spot, but maybe it had the same thing...

Sorry, I know that wasn't terribly helpful, just relating.

Is it totally flat? Mine was actually indented.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

When did you add this fish to your tank?
Looks a little like saddle-back- columnaris, but the picture is a bit fuzzy so unsure. Noticed any other issues with your fish?


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

Alright, so one of my oto's has now developed this in my tank so I know something is up and mine from the pet store had this instead of an injury. His overall health seems to be suffering too, he's not a fat and happy oto. Any ideas? I'm going to snap some more photos, see if I can get anything better, but the white seems to have a fuzzy texture to it.

Bump: More pics added with better quality


----------



## fireshadow2000 (Feb 18, 2015)

It seems to be a fungal infection. I'd take out all the affected fish and place them in quarantine. Once someone can give you a more specific diagnosis, start treating them with the necessary medication.


----------



## agrasyuk (Jan 5, 2018)

fireshadow2000 said:


> It seems to be a fungal infection. I'd take out all the affected fish and place them in quarantine. Once someone can give you a more specific diagnosis, start treating them with the necessary medication.


it indeed looks like some sort of fungus. is there such thing as "more specific diagnose" with these?


OP, quarantine is obviously the answer. good luck


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

I don't have a quarantine tank, so he'll be chilling in there for now. No other affected fish.


----------



## fireshadow2000 (Feb 18, 2015)

Well that's for now... I'm not saying it's guaranteed but there's a good chance that it will spread.


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

fireshadow2000 said:


> Well that's for now... I'm not saying it's guaranteed but there's a good chance that it will spread.


Yeah, I'll be watching closely. I know it's not real smart, but I throw ich covered fish in my tank all the time from the pet store and have not once had it spread, never treated for it either. This, however, is a little different I realize. I think I'm going to raise the salinity of the tank, see how that goes. I read a 1tsp/gal is the correct amount, can anyone confirm this? My live stock consists of oto's, harlequin ras, white clouds, panda corys and a few nerites. No shrimp. 


I apologize if this is considered "thread hijacking". I figured I could ask questions and add photos since I believe OP and I are dealing with a similar, if not the same, issue.


----------

